

28C3 Is Beginning Shortly: Watch the Streams - ugh
http://28c3.fem-net.de/

======
ugh
Schedule: <http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/>

Wiki: <http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/wiki/Welcome>

